# Snails GGGGRRRRRR



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I am in the process of eliminating the snail population in all my tanks. The assassins just can't eat enough to keep the population down.

I am trapping all I can and smashing small ones on the glass and feeding to the fish. 

What I need to know is, is there something I can dip my plants in without killing them?? I tried bleach once and lost the majority of my plants. 

I don't really want to go with loaches. They are to distructive and love to "rearrange the tank".

I have given cups full of live snails to my LFS. She said NO MORE. 

Any one have any ideas??? Don't think I want to go with copper. It can hurt my fish.

Thanks in advance.

OK. After reading all the old snail threads, I learned Potasium permagenate {spell?}Will kill snails and eggs. Any idea where to find it and how much to use. Think I would rather dip my plants instead of treating the entire tank. Any one have any thoughts on it???


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Since I feed much of the pond, I sometimes get Hydra. In order to be rid of them, I put a piece of copper sheet from roofers inside the side window. After 2 days, the Hydra is gone. The fish and the plants it has never harmed, but it all die snails.
But then read out, otherwise the water will be charged. Suctioning.
greetings


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I was wondering about adding solid pure copper. I have some heavy copper wire that I could use part of. Wouldn't it be the same thing? Of course, I would have to do a major cleaning to get all the dead snails out. I have a 20L tank I might could set up and put only the fish in to clean the 55 of dead snails. 

Oh bother, just remembered the male Pleco is setting on a nest right now. I will have to wait until they are older. Guess I will just have to continue trapping and squishing. 

Thanks Arthur. Appreciate you


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The copper sheet for the roof is usually 0.8 mm thick. A piece of approximately 15 x 15 cm is sufficient. It has a reddish-brown skin from the rolling mill of. This should not be sanded with sandpaper. otherwise the chemical activity increases.
The skin protects the material underneath against Korossion. Therefore, the resulting copper compounds in water of very low concentration. After experiencing it is enough to kill small invertebrates, with a distance of 10-15 is to damage the fish time.
It is a method for the practitioner who has no laboratory equipment.
In modification of the method it may be possible that damage.
Copper sheet is chemically very passive, thus the church roofs are so old.

Greetings


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I will see if I can find a sheet of roofing copper. I thought the plecoe was setting on a nest, but he was flirting with one of the females today. Maybe I can get ti done before they nest. Thanks again Arthur


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think we have someone who is working with the material. Just ask Tom.
Greetings


----------

